# Help Needed on JD 5410 Ignition Switch



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

It happened again, as it did several years ago. Yesterday when I attempted to start the JD 5410 it started but when I returned the key to the run position, the motor died. I never could get it to continue running when the key was returned to the run position. This morning it started right up and continued running. Thinking that the ignition switch was shorting out as the key was returned to the run position, I dismantled the ignition switch, pulled it apart, cleaned the dust out of it, scratched each contact and reassembled it. It starts and continues running now when I return the key to the run position. Since I know next to nothing about JD mechanical problems, perhaps I'm fooling myself by thinking that the problem is in the ignition switch. Any comments (not about my mechanical ignorance) about this JD 5410 starting and dying problem would be appreciated. All the local equipment dealership could tell me is they would have to evaluate the situation by sending out a mechanic, or bring the tractor in for a mechanic to evaluate it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about it, but does it have cold weather start package?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A good way to diagnose the problem.....find the wire that carries 12v in the "run" position, attach a pig tail to it so you don't have to lay on your head to test....and check for voltage coming off of that wire when the problem manifests itself again. If that wire is losing voltage, it most certainly could be the ignition switch. Those cold weather packages seemed to have some problems associated with them if I remember, I don't have it on my 00 and 10 series but my 20 series does but I think it's a different animal and not prone to the earlier problems.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I know very little about the JD 5000 series utility tractors but I'll guess there's a relay involved in the IP run circuit. A copy of the tech manual would be nice to have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm not sure about it, but does it have cold weather start package?


These model JD tractors have a cold start sensor that alters IP timing on cold start up that have a long history of failures. When sensor fail a fuse will blow.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm thinking the fuel solenoid on the injector pump should be fairly easy to reach and should have power to it in the run position, and none in the off. Of course finding no power there just proves the fault to be electrical, but not where in the system.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> These model JD tractors have a cold start sensor that alters IP timing on cold start up that have a long history of failures. When sensor fail a fuse will blow.


There is one fuse on a wire coming to the ignition switch and it was good. A bank of fuses is below the ignition switch and all of them were good. The 5410 continued to start okay for the past two days. This tractor, if it makes any difference relative to having a cold start sensor, was manufactured in Augusta, Georgia.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

vhaby said:


> There is one fuse on a wire coming to the ignition switch and it was good. A bank of fuses is below the ignition switch and all of them were good. The 5410 continued to start okay for the past two days. This tractor, if it makes any difference relative to having a cold start sensor, was manufactured in Augusta, Georgia.


Don't think it has one......I'm bettin the switch is the problem.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

We had the same problem with our 5210 a few years ago. I called the dealer and spoke to the tech, he had me unplug the cold start sensor and it fixed the problem. I left it unplugged for a few weeks and never had any more issues. I finally got by the dealer, purchased the new cold start sensor and replaced it. Of course, i spent an hour chasing down electrical connections with my tester before I called the dealer but that's neither here or there......


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

JRehberg said:


> We had the same problem with our 5210 a few years ago. I called the dealer and spoke to the tech, he had me unplug the cold start sensor and it fixed the problem. I left it unplugged for a few weeks and never had any more issues. I finally got by the dealer, purchased the new cold start sensor and replaced it. Of course, i spent an hour chasing down electrical connections with my tester before I called the dealer but that's neither here or there......


Thank you for this post. Now, if my 5410 has a cold start sensor, I've got some learning to do. Do I assume correctly that you started and ran the tractor with the cold start sensor disconnected?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet your tractor has the cold start sensor & yes if it's faulty you can unplug it and engine will still start.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, I just unplugged the sensor but didn't remove it from the tractor. Fixed the problem and the tractor ran fine. We used the tractor for several months before I finally replaced it, it was unplugged the whole time.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Today was the third time the tractor started and died when the key returned to the run position. It continued to do this until I removed the ignition switch and with it removed from its housing, the tractor started and continued to run. So, Dawg may win the bet. Apparently, the switch must be moving slightly and making electrical contact with the metal housing causing it to ground out??? Anyway, after re-placing the switch in its housing and closing the cover, the tractor continued to start all day. And, a JD service shop assistant manager indicated that, as Tx Jim mentioned above, if the cold start sensor fails, a fuse will blow. No blown fuses.

Spent the day using the brush grapple clearing and piling down trees that I had cut up yesterday.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would bet poor mating or corrosion on the internal contacts. If it were to ground out it would immediately blow a fuse. You could probably spray the switch with contact cleaner and remedy the problem for a while but you would have to really douse it with cleaner and the stuff we have nowadays ain't very good, but the best bet was to replace the switch all together, anything else was just a bandaid.....too hot out there for bandaids. Glad you got it going and hope it continues.....btw, it was a lucky guess


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

After more than one year of this problem not rearing its ugly head, the 5410 started and died again continuously two days ago. With the ignition switch panel loosened and the switch still attached to it, the tractor starts and continues to run. A new friend, a self taught mechanic who happened to be here on another matter, was baffled. Being persistent to determine the problem, he reached into the ignition housing and, like the switch does when put back in place, pushed on the shielded wiring toward the front of the housing. That temporarily allowed the tractor to start and run normally when the ignition switch panel was put back and tightened down, so maybe there is a bare electrical wire in the front part of the ignition housing that occasionally makes contact with something to ground out the ignition??? And, for a year, I thought I had solved the problem by surrounding the ignition switch with electrical tape. Guess this tractor needs to visit the repair shop. I appreciate everyone's suggestions regarding what the problem might be.

Regards,

Vincent


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you replaced the actual ignition switch......can't remember  I'm sure the switches nowadays are Chinese or India.....not to be trusted like the old Standard Ignition switches. Just thinkin......


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

After needing the JD 5410 to put out RBs for the cattle and it not continuing to run after starting, I finally relented and called the JD dispatcher to have a field mechanic come and determine the problem. I had been able to get the tractor to continue running after starting by reaching into and pulling on the wiring behind the ignition switch. The mechanic opened the housing behind the gauge panel so he could follow the wiring and found a bolt (or screw) that tightened down a ground wire was loose. This caused the ground wire to not make contact at times and the engine would die after starting. Hope this has permanently solved the problem. The ignition switch was okay after all. Haven't received the bill yet, so still don't know the value of a loose screw, but it's nice to know and have confidence that the tractor will start and continue running now.

With the renewed confidence in the tractor, I trailered a buggy of fertilizer to the place and spread 50 lb of N as ammonium nitrate and 21 lb of S per acre as KMag on 38 acres of rye/oat winter pasture this afternoon in anticipation of an 80% chance for rain on Friday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That does sound like you have found the problem Vincent. Wiring issues can be some of the most frustrating and difficult to resolve issues to deal with in machinery. Give us a update this winter and hopefully it is resolved.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for update. Your tractor's "loose screw" exemplifies how difficult it is to diagnose problems while viewing a computer monitor many miles away from tractor.

Jim


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Tightening the ground wire connection solved the JD 5410 starting problem as this tractor has not failed to continue running after starting, for the past five months. Thanks for all your suggestions regarding what the problem could have been.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting update. I'm glad you got starting problem solved. Many non start problems have been caused over the last 70+ yrs by loose/dirty battery cable connections!! I was taught yrs back to always check/correct the EASIEST ITEMS 1st!


----------

